# Who would like a Snake Massage??



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)

_Apparently they are supposed to get the metabolism going through movement and fear, i'm sure there would be more than that going with me._

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/beauty/snakes-give-massage-a-whole-new-twist-20131030-2wfp6.html


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2013)

Could also be called...How to cure constipation.....:wink:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

Although it does sound strange I would agree that adrenaline dumps on a semi-regular basis are good for the body.

Nothing like a little sheer terror to make your everyday life seem good. layful:


----------



## drifter (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the offer but I'll decline. Anyway I've got an old box of exlax here somewhere I can fall back on if the need arises.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I think I'll pass, I don't need any terror or a BM.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

Wheeeee . . .   Snake Massage!


----------



## Anne (Nov 1, 2013)

Instant and lasting *FEAR.*:noway:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

No, just no.......


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2016)

I _think_ I'd do it, but then I like snakes.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2016)

YIKES!  Not for me.  Snakes do not particularly terrify me like spiders do, but I wouldn't want a bunch of snakes crawling all over me, either.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 6, 2016)

I like snakes, I have a photo taken of me with my grandsons' python around my neck.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

Non,Merci,lol

Would love a Ashiatsu massage though


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Non,Merci,lol
> 
> Would love a Ashiatsu massage though



Didn't know that breed of dog was so talented ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2016)

*NO, NO, NO, NO!  Oh, and I did I say....NOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Didn't know that breed of dog was so talented ...



Lmao

I think that's a Shitzu?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lmao
> 
> I think that's a Shitzu?



Oh, okay *slaps head*


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, okay *slaps head*



Stop pulling my leg,lollol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Stop pulling my leg,lollol



Well, I'm making believe I'm a snake and I'm giving your leg a massage ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I'm making believe I'm a snake and I'm giving your leg a massage ...



Ok then,continue on,lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Ok then,continue on,lol



*slither, slither, hiss, hiss*

Pppt - hair

*slither, slither, hiss, hiss*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

oh no not me. My heart rate would go too far up


----------



## Arachne (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not afraid of snakes so it would not be a problem.. spiders are a whole other matter though.. However, this would work instead of a snake for those afraid hehe


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I am not afraid of snakes so it would not be a problem.. spiders are a whole other matter though.. However, this would work instead of a snake for those afraid hehe



Lol


----------

